# Georgios T



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

GEORGIOS T was one of three sister built by Doxford & Sons in 1970 as
OXFORDSHIRE with her sisters BERKSHIRE and CHESHIRE for Bibby bros,and Co gt.19100. She ii pictured at Genoa june 1987 didcharging scrap-iron.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

I/m sure one of these was laid up in Glasgow during the 70s.Will look for picture.


----------

